# best wash mitt info



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

just a quick heads up.
over on detailingworld they came up with the best wash mitt as the kent car care 2 in 1 microfibre noodle tech wash mitt.

Its on sale in Asda for £2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i bought 4


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Ta,

will check it out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

£2 got to be worth a look


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

They're actually not too bad for the money...I gave one to the kid last year and it's still in reasonable condition. Needs a trim every now and then as the "noodles" unravel.

While I can't think of anything on the TT that's likely to get ripped off by an unraveled noodle; one managed to get snagged under a "Boxster" boot badge and that cost me £25 to replace :x

Worth a shot for those who don't want to spend a tenner on what I consider to be the best mitt...Meguiars Micro Fibre Mitt, I'm on year 4 with mine and it still cleans up like new.

But if "retailingworld" says it's the best it must be because someone with a vested interest has bought a container load :roll: :wink: 

Dave


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

[But if "retailingworld" says it's the best it must be because someone with a vested interest has bought a container load :roll: :wink: 

Dave[/quote]

Sorry Dave, somone posted a link, it was actually voted the best by autoexpress magazine, What credentials someone needs to become an expert in washmitts I dont know. Thats why its great to have these forums with people such as yourself sharing your experience.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

redsi72 said:


> just a quick heads up.
> over on detailingworld they came up with the best wash mitt as the kent car care 2 in 1 microfibre noodle tech wash mitt.
> 
> Its on sale in Asda for £2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


£2???????? you got ripped off! i bought mine for £1.25! lol thanks for the heads up. i cleaned them out ..... was only 3 left mind you.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I use Eurow microfibre cloths. They are bloody fantastic :!:

Look how plush they are :!: Look


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

matty1985 said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > just a quick heads up.
> ...


£1.25?????????? you got ripped off as I paid a £1.00 in Morrisons  

They are just the same and I would recommend them as They are as good as any mitt for under a tenner.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> matty1985 said:
> 
> 
> > redsi72 said:
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Worth a shot for those who don't want to spend a tenner on what I consider to be the best mitt...Meguiars Micro Fibre Mitt, I'm on year 4 with mine and it still cleans up like new.
> 
> But if "retailingworld" says it's the best it must be because someone with a vested interest has bought a container load :roll: :wink:
> 
> Dave


After a steer from dave that Tesco were selling Meguiars off at half price I bought one and a drying cloth and was amased at the finish you get just by using these 2 bits of kit, Daves recommendation gets my vote.


----------

